# Περιστέρια > Για ό,τι δεν ταιριάζει παραπάνω >  Βοηθεια...ΣοΣ

## Eliccaios

Καλησπερα παιδια χθες βρηκα ενα περιστερι τραυμΤισμενο στον δρομο κατασπρο και το πηρα σπιτι εχει σπασει η κλειδα απο το φτερουγα το μικρο κοματι καταλαβα λογο οτι ειναι χτυπημενο εκει και εφυγαν τα πουπουλα αυτο που θελω να ρωτησω ειναι αφου καθαρησα την πληγη με οξυζενε γιατι ειχε πολλες βρωμες πανω η πληγη και ξανα τοποθετησα τα πουπουλα αλλα φευγουνε πρεπει να δεσω με καπια γαζα το φτερω οστε να θρεψει μονο του η και ετσι ειναι κομπλε το φτερω το κουναει κανονικα απλα δεν μπορει να μαζεψει τελειος το φτερο πανω του. τροφη εβαλα ενα ψωμι τοστ και σπορια απο τους παπαγαλους ... περιμενω τα φωτα σας...

----------


## Eliccaios

Αυτο ειναι εχω βαλει αντιβιοτικη κρεμα πανω στην πληγη fucidic.

Στάλθηκε από το ALE-L21 μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk

----------


## gianniskilkis

Έάν μπορείς να το κάνεις ένα νάρθηκα και να θρέψει , έχει καλώς . Διαφορετικά θα κολλήσει μόνο του . Θέλει να βρίσκεται στην αρχή σε περιορισμένο χώρο , για να μην προσπαθεί να πετάξει . Βέβαια το πουλί δεν θα είναι ποτέ σαν πρώτα .

----------


## jk21

Eπικοινωνησε αυριο το πρωι την ΑΝΙΜΑ
να παραδωσεις το πουλακι 

https://www.wild-anima.gr/epikinonia/

Αν εισαι κοντα στο Περιστερι ή μπορεις να ερθεις , υπαρχει πτηνιατρος κοντα στο μετρο του αγ αντωνιου , που συνεργαζεται με την οργανωση για να το παραλαβει .Θα σου πουνε εκεινοι αν θα το πας σε κεινους ή σε αυτον ή θα ερθουν να στο παρουν  . Ριξε απλα ξανα ποτε ποτε οξυζενε και να ειναι καπου ηρεμα . Αν μπορεις βαλτου στο σημειο καποια αντιβιοτικη αλοιφη πχ fucidin αλλα σιγουρα να μην εχει μεσα κορτιζονη

----------


## Eliccaios

Δημητρη καληνερα εβαλα fucidic που εχουνε τα ιδια συστατητα απλα δεν ειχε το φαρμακιο φουσιντιν και πηρα φουσιντικ.. θα μιλησω με ανιμα αλλα δεν εγγυομε οτι θα μπορεσο λογο δουλειας σχολαω απογευματα.

Στάλθηκε από το ALE-L21 μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk

----------


## Eliccaios

Γιαννης στο μπαλκονη το εχω με πετσετα σκεπασμενο το κλουβι και εχω αφησει λιγο κενο οστε να φενεται η μερα και η νυχτα απο εκει και περα θα φαει το περιστερη τα σπορια η να παω να παρω σιταρη και σουσαμια κτλπ..? Αυτο θελω πιο πολυ μην παει απο ασιτίατο καιμενο οτι με την σωστη φροντηδα θα θρεψει το ξερω μετα απο 1-2 μηνες αφου δω οτι μπορει να ξανα πεταξη θα το αφησω ελευθερο..

Στάλθηκε από το ALE-L21 μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk

----------


## gianniskilkis

Θα φάει ότι σπόρους του δώσεις . Εάν δουλεύεις όμως και δεν μπορείς να το προσέχεις , καλύτερα να κάνεις ότι σου είπε ο Δημήτρης.

----------


## Eliccaios

> Θα φάει ότι σπόρους του δώσεις . Εάν δουλεύεις όμως και δεν μπορείς να το προσέχεις , καλύτερα να κάνεις ότι σου είπε ο Δημήτρης.


Της πρωηνες ωρες δουλευω αλλα απο της 4-6 ειναι ελευθερος μετα ολο το απογευμα και σκ  δεν εχει κατι σοβαρο θα ανεβασω φοτο αυριο νομιζο καλητερεψε η πληγη λιγο πιστευω μεσα στην βδομαδα αμα δεν δω καλητερεψει θα στειλω μηνημα στην ανιμα

Στάλθηκε από το ALE-L21 μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk

----------


## gianniskilkis

Εγώ πάντως έχω καταλάβει πως περισσότερο από το χτύπημα , είναι το σοκ που παθαίνουν τα πουλιά . Εάν καταλάβουν ότι τα περιποιείσαι σε εμπιστεύονται . Καλή συνέχεια .

----------


## jk21

Ελισσαιε τι νεα απ την εξελιξη της υγειας του περιστεριου;

----------

